# Star Wars or Star Trek?



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

What is better, Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Star Wars, hands down.

...but let's forget about the prequels.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Star Wars all the way..

down with klingon's!!!

Chewbacca all the way!!!. AAAHHHHRRRRGGGGGG!!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha..wow..this topic might start a wildfire as bad as the debate between "should the toilet paper in the holder face in or face out?" haha

hmm maybe i should choose one/vote..haha...i would say.. STAR WARS....since i have all the dvds, games and also some lego models from star wars..other than watching star trek..i dun own any items from that franchise.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> hahaha..wow..this topic might start a wildfire as bad as the debate between "should the toilet paper in the holder face in or face out?" haha


You KNOW that toilet paper needs to be face out 

Huge argument with my roommate a long time ago about that. lol. Ridiculous.

....but really...face out.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Sharkbait said:


> You KNOW that toilet paper needs to be face out
> 
> Huge argument with my roommate a long time ago about that. lol. Ridiculous.
> 
> ....but really...face out.


haha..maybe we should start a poll on the toilet paper topic...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

As much as I loved the new Star Trek Move, I still had to go with Star Wars
as for the toilet paper .....face out lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't even think there is a discussion here....I can't see anyone voting for Star Trek. The original Star Trek was cool for its time, and the Next Generation was great, but the rest were flops compared to those 2. Star Wars will be watched for a long long time (in a galaxy far far away).


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Star Wars anytime for me please


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I googled it and apparently on recent online polls, Star Trek wins, which surprised me very much. Which is why I started the poll! I think when people here voted, they must block out Jar Jar Binks (not sure if it is binks?), i know I did.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> I googled it and apparently on recent online polls, Star Trek wins, which surprised me very much. Which is why I started the poll! I think when people here voted, they must block out Jar Jar Binks (not sure if it is binks?), i know I did.


lol...for star trek...they have fans called "trekkers and trekkies"...and they have actual star trek conventions and yada....

Star wars on the other hand...i think just called "star wars fans"..haha..and comic con is where they hang out(i might be wrong...)

why dun/didn't someone put jar jar in a redshirt?...in case someone dun understand this....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redshirt_(character)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jar_Jar_Binks


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, the results for this poll are one sided so far.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jar Jar is better than some of the annoying characters, like the cook, in Voyager. That guy was way more annoying than Jar Jar.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

lol...i guess the best part of star trek is Livingston
Livingston - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've never been much of a fan of star wars. i find most of their movies to fall into the same excitement as deep space nine series. maybe because c3po, anakin and jar jar deserve to be attacked with a reciprocating saw

i used to watch a ton of TNG And Voyager.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

What, no option for both????


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

cpool said:


> I googled it and apparently on recent online polls, Star Trek wins, which surprised me very much. Which is why I started the poll! I think when people here voted, they must block out Jar Jar Binks (not sure if it is binks?), i know I did.


thats because of all the really old people (jk).. the baby boomers love star trek.. In order to make a proper analysis, one would have to make mulitple studies as far as age groups

I do like the new star trek movie

but the star wars is, by far, better


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Comparing the original 3 Star Wars movies versus all the Star Trek movies till this last one, Star Wars is more watchable. I've seen SW movies several times but only watch the ST movies (except the last) once at the most. 

Not a big fan of the prequels though, I must say.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As for other online polls, I think Trekkies & Trekkers are more fanatical than Star Wars fans (but that may just be me).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> thats because of all the really old people (jk).. the baby boomers love star trek.. In order to make a proper analysis, one would have to make mulitple studies as far as age groups
> 
> I do like the new star trek movie
> 
> but the star wars is, by far, better


Well, considering that Star Wars was made in 1977, that's an old people movie too.  33 years ago....I had just entered high school. I still remember the 4 hour lineups to get to see it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Face out... I mean, Star Wars excluding prequels.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

star wars is just sci fi for the non sci fi junkie!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Otter said:


> What, no option for both????


 Or neither?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Star wars is 100x better then star trek. I like all the star wars, even the prequels.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Look, you have a better movie collection with Star Wars I'll agree to that, however years of television 100's of episodes and with the new Star Trek movie, come on now. I've spent a lot more of my life watching Star Trek than Star wars. I will say that I had Star wars toys, but i'll take Star Trek


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Babylon 5.
As for the two classics, for me it's a draw. Unless we talk about the books, in which Star Wars wins hand down.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Or neither?


What's wrong, Tom, are you more of a Gilligan's Island guy?


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Star Wars all the way.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Otter said:


> What's wrong, Tom, are you more of a Gilligan's Island guy?


 I never did understand how the professor managed to come up with all those neat inventions but couldnt fix a small hole in the stupid boat.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

TomC said:


> I never did understand why the professor managed to come up with all those neat inventions but couldnt fix a small hole in the stupid boat.


Gotta love those coconut radios.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry... I'm a Star Trek fan....

Lets see... I've watched all of next gen, all of voyager, about half of deep space 9, none of enterprise (that doesn't exist anyway.. it was bad fan fiction), and none of the original... so that's about (7 * 26 + 7 * 26+ 7 * 0.5 * 26) = 455 episodes (at 45 mins each its 341 hours.) Plus movies 7 through 11.

I watched all of the star wars movies... (including the 'prequel' , and even lined up for the first one). Haven't watched any of the cartoons though...

So I think I can say that I examined both sides, and am making an impartial decision. I am a Star Trek fan.

The issue I guess is I'm an Engineer... The geek in me appeals to the Star Trek side of things.. with their quantum slip stream drives, photon torpedoes... PLUS there is a book dedicated to explaining the technology behind Star Trek (Amazon.com: The Physics of Star Trek eBook: Lawrence M. Krauss: Kindle Store foreword by Stephen Hawking!!, obviously Stephen Hawking is a Star Trek fan...)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

LOL! yea enterprise didn't exist, i watched 2 episodes and after that never again. I found Andromeda to have better story line and acting compared to enterprise... that says a lot!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Voted for Star wars.



Sharkbait said:


> You KNOW that toilet paper needs to be face out
> 
> Huge argument with my roommate a long time ago about that. lol. Ridiculous.
> 
> ....but really...face out.


Agreed, it should be faced out....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

star trek ftw

resistance is futile


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

gotta go star trek for me. As another poster mentioned, star wars is pure fantasy. star trek , if this even makes sense, is fiction that is loosely based on what might be possible. I enjoy both, but just find star trek more endearing to me.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lets settle it with MINIBIKE JOUSTING
YouTube - mini bike joust


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

Mferko said:


> lets settle it with MINIBIKE JOUSTING
> YouTube - mini bike joust
> YouTube - Mini Bike Jousting


LOL that is very funny!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Neither one.
I'm going to cast a write in vote for Red Dwarf.


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Babylon 5 is better.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

red dwarf is in a class of its own!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fortunately for us, it's not in the polls, and if we could choose anything, I think a lot of us would be choosing Dr. Who.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Stargate is better then both. And it is made locally, and got to be on set for sg1 and Atlantis while working at MGM bridge studios. Hells yeah!!!

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i liked the old stargate movie too tbh


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Star+wars&word2=Star+trek

Apparently star wars wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I like Star Wars more...but Trek had some highlights that shaped cultural mindset of many generations. My most significant Star Trek scence is when they put that slug thing in the guy's ear. On the Star Wars side of things...I woud like hang out with Yoda.

My 2 cents


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

starwars is better in my opinion but i would pick startreck if it had more space battles . nottin better then captain piccard wiping out a bird of prey , or a war bird. and as for star gate , its kinda boring except those replicators there kinda cool


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

They are both equally stupid lol.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> They are both equally stupid lol.


haha...try saying that at comic-con..hahaha..


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> They are both equally stupid lol.



Good thing I don't know you!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> haha...try saying that at comic-con..hahaha..


when and where


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Star wars!


----------

